
Quipo Quiz: true or false quiz games - Cedriking
http://quipoquiz.com
======
dalke
Kinda fun! I don't like this question/answer though:

> Musical hacking began with the invention of the cassette tape. / The answer
> is TRUE. In the 1960s, the arrival of the cassette tape made it easy to
> duplicate music at a very low cost.

I don't know what "Musical hacking" means, but my grandfather was messing
around with reel-to-reel tape in the 1960s, like doing duets with himself.
That doesn't require cheap cassette tapes - reel-to-reel was cheap enough for
a non-professional to acquire.

At
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musique_concr%C3%A8te#Magnetic...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musique_concr%C3%A8te#Magnetic_tape)
you can see that people were experimenting with a lot of tape-based
techniques, like micro-editing, in the 1950s.

Edit: Oh, I think I figured it out. They regard 'hacking' as equivalent to
'copyright infringement', and not as 'experimenting with the medium'.

~~~
Cedriking
Thank you for your comment Dalke, we will check this question and try to
change it to a better way to explain what we meant :) Have a nice day!

